# Frank Shamrock: Diaz "acts like a punk kid"



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> *DreamFighters Exclusive with Frank Shamrock*
> February 17, 2009 by admin
> 
> *DreamFighters.com:* Frank, great having you with us today. What have you been up to? Have you been training? Injuries all mended up?
> ...


Source: http://dreamfighters.com/?p=1496

MMA For Dummies? Classic.


_


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

He's right about Nick, I hope he ko's him. And I would love to see him fight all those guys he mentioned, Tito, Vitor, and even a rematch with Cung Le.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

> He acts like a punk kid


in other breaking news it was announced that water is wet.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't wait for Diaz to talk back, the trash talk could be legendary building up to this fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

70seven said:


> Can't wait for Diaz to talk back, the trash talk could be legendary building up to this fight.


Ditto- I'm almost more looking forward to what is said before the fight as the fight itself. :thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh and let the trash begin, Ken Shamrock Vs Ortiz trash talk better be shaking in there boots!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Diaz is a ******* punk...it sucks that he has a lot of skill. I really want to see this fight, hopefully Franky doesn't have too much pride to do what he should in this fight and will ******* wreck Nick.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank is going to bludgeon Nick Diaz's face, and it will be glorious. Frankie's a better fighter, and will finish Diaz.

Nick Diaz is a punk, and Frank is the greatest fighter ever.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah buddy, I'm seeing Frank cutting Nicks face up and knocking him out by the middle of the second.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frank is going to murder Diaz. And I can't wait.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

How many times does this have to be said?

Shamrock will kill Diaz.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Frank is the logical favorite in this fight, but my love for Nick Diaz supercedes all logic, so I'm calling it for Diaz by Gogo!!!!

In all honesty, I don't know how Diaz is going to pull this off, but Nick Diaz is at his best when givin no chance to win, so I wouldn't be surprised if SuperNick shows up, like he did against Gomi and Lawler.

WAR DIAZ!!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

When I play it in my head I think of "How" could Diaz win, and its a pretty short list of possibilities where he could win. When I think of Frank Shamrock and say "How" could Frank win, and its a much longer list of ways to win.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Why is Diaz even taking this fight? I'm sure it's a decent payday, but it sure as hell isn't going to further his career.

I never approve of fighters ducking other fighters, but Diaz is a lightweight!. There would have been no shame in asking for an opponent who fights at 155 or 170.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Why is Diaz even taking this fight? I'm sure it's a decent payday, but it sure as hell isn't going to further his career.
> 
> I never approve of fighters ducking other fighters, but Diaz is a lightweight!. There would have been no shame in asking for an opponent who fights at 155 or 170.


Nicks tombstone shall read........."Should've ducked the fight".


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm glad another person will expose the diaz bros. standup...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Diaz has never been KO'ed, only TKO'ed once at the start of his career (its hard to count a cut loss as a TKO, so I don't call the Noons loss a TKO). Frank might win, but it won't be a clean KO, Diaz has the chin from hell. If Frank wins I predict it will be a war of attrition, ending either in decision or doctor stoppage. But I am leaning toward sub win for Diaz, when Frank gets overconfident and thinks he can pound out Diaz from inside his guard.



Aaronyman said:


> i'm glad another person will expose the diaz bros. standup...


Seriously? Frank has only 1 KO in his entire career and it was against the aging, unadaptive Cesar Gracie (who Nick got his BJJ belt from, but has way better standup than). What makes you think he will "expose" Diaz' standup when 9 of Diaz' 18 wins are via TKO or KO and Frank gots ONE (not counting the cut stoppage against Bas in Pancrase, where only open hand strikes were allowed)?


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frank is the greatest fighter ever.


LOL- I don't know wether to pos or neg you for that so I just won't do either.

My gut says DIAZ will WIN by SUB. WAR DIAZ


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats just too funny that Frank says hed love to fight Anderson Silva or Vitor Belfort, thats just too comical that would be suicide for mediocre Frank.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

So do you think Vitor would have just run over Cung Le? 

Like him or not, Frank is better then mediocre.

Frank beat Titos ass, Vitor couldn't.

Can't see him beating Silva though.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Frank calling someone else out on their personality is ******* hilarious. Serious case of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

70seven said:


> When I play it in my head I think of "How" could Diaz win, and its a pretty short list of possibilities where he could win. When I think of Frank Shamrock and say "How" could Frank win, and its a much longer list of ways to win.


Seriously? Look at Shammy's record and tell me he has more ways to win than Diaz. His grappling is too old skool and just won't be that effective against a modern MMA-oriented BJJ black belt like Diaz. Nick also has a better striking pedigree than Shamrock, 10 of his 19 wins are via KO or TKO so I think he probably is going to have the advantage striking too. It's not like Shammy has been knocking many people out over the years.

Frank's only advantage here is experience and perhaps strength. You know Diaz is going to try to come into this fight as close to Shammy's weight as possible which shouldn't really be a problem for him given how much trouble he has getting to the weights he's been taking fights at. And Diaz is ten years younger, Frank is getting to the point where he is slowing down, not speeding up.

If Shammy takes the W on this, I think it will be via decision.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Frank is going to break Nicks face. And than he's going to submit him.

In that order.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey, everyone breaks Nick's face, even when he wins  But I don't think Frank is going to be the first person to submit Nick.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> So do you think Vitor would have just run over Cung Le?
> 
> Like him or not, Frank is better then mediocre.
> 
> ...


1- yes I think vitor would run over cung lee 2 Frank beat tito what 12 years ago? Frank couldve done a lot more in his career, he couldve fought in pride he couldve made peace with Dana and fought in the UFC hewaited too long and now hes fighting people for hometown pride. Im not sure if I consider him a top 10 middle weight anymore. But I enjoy watching him fight and like him as an mma celebrity. And your right hes better than mediocre.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Hey, everyone breaks Nick's face, even when he wins  But I don't think Frank is going to be the first person to submit Nick.


Lol, Nick Diaz is a good fighter..

I think Diaz takes this one against Frank


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats it. I'm banning the next member who predicts Diaz to defeat Shamrock.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> I think Diaz takes this one against Frank


I'm takin Nick as well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wise said:


> Frank calling someone else out on their personality is ******* hilarious. Serious case of the pot calling the kettle black.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

MLS said:


> I'm takin Nick as well.


Lol, thanks for agreeing..


----------



## kottusch (Mar 7, 2009)

"After I beat Nick Diaz you're going to see me pull a book out of somewhere and drop it on his head because I just finished MMA For Dummies" - Frank Shamrock


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Diaz will get smashed by Frank. I'm already looking forward to seeing Frank fight Tito, Cung Le or Vitor. The Diaz vs. Shamrock will be fun though.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

*420*

If it were not for Nick's recreational activities he would have a better record. As it is each and every time he has been counted out, he has come trough and won the match. I look for Nick to once again have one of these moments. He has after all a better record with better opponents IMHO.


----------

